# 2 Sundays of work



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Last Sunday I got my stuff together and started working. I got my Toe Pincher done and today I did the fence. The coffin is from Scare FX http://64.226.23.133/woodycarr/scarefx/project_coffin_2.html. The fence idea I got from somewhere and I cant remember where so if the person who posted it is here thanks for the idea. We had a big wind storm and it blew someones fence down and I took it out of the garbage. I have no money in it at all. I 39' to go all the way across my front yard.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice coffin, and the fence is a great find! So, you got the crazy wind too? Knocked my power out for 4 days.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I got lucky, I was only out of power for 8 hours. The rest of the neighborhood was out for 6 days. It was a 6' fence that I cut down. I took boards off and built extra sections.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very cool Rob. I think it was worth your time.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job on both, but I especially like the looks of the fence.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Rob


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice job on the coffin. Fence looks great.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hah! Stroke of genius cutting the pickets in half... doubling your amount of fence heheh... looks great and can't beat the price! And I just love homemade toepinchers. One of these days when I have a yard of my own and room to store one I'll make one too. Good 2 days work!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh mY gawd! don t know how you servived with out the power for sooo long.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

looks really nice and creepy!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good so far...
nice pincher


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Still trying to get a few more projects done. I dont know if its going to happen though. Getting my Home depot list together now.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Great job, nice when you can recycle something that's someone else's trash - saves a lot of money!


----------

